# AGE SPOTS



## dubnica (Oct 20, 2010)

I have age spots on my hands and couple on my face   
I was wandering if someone can suggest any over the counter product or something that I can make myself that would bleach/lighten them?  
I used one product taht I bought at CVS specificaly for age spots but that did not work.  I don't want to keep buying stuff that doesn't work.

Thank you in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 20, 2010)

Try Renovage at Lotioncrafter. http://www.lotioncrafter.com/renovage.html


----------



## cmd439 (Oct 20, 2010)

you could try something with alpha hydroxy acids


----------



## dubnica (Nov 13, 2010)

OK so I bought the Renovage.  I mixed it with rosehip seed oil and I am using that as my daily moisturizer.  I also made vitamin-C serum (w/ferulic acid) today and I will be using that under my moisturizer.  I also bought "DERMA E" Vitamin A creme for my night moisturizer. 
I hope I will see some results in 4 weeks.


----------



## meadowyck (Nov 14, 2010)

it takes almost 8 weeks before you will see any results.

If most of your age spots are on the side of your face that has the most sun exposure from being in the car I would suggest wearing something over your head while in the car or adding some window tinting.

the Acids are the most dangerous to use but offer the fastest results.

I'm going through all of this.  I work for a dermatologist and she told me to keep my face covered while driving which my left side is the worst since it is always exposed to the sun since I do all the driving.


----------



## dubnica (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you for the tip.  
I have freckles, so these things are not so visible, but there is one above my lip and it is larger and darker so it stands out.  I have more of these spots on my hands from tanning beds years ago. I want to lighten those as well.  I will see how it goes, I have enough supplies for maybe 6-9 months.


----------



## anonymoususer.cleveland (Nov 27, 2010)

I'll be interested to see your comments re renonvage.

I'm 48 and starting to see a few spots thanks to sunning.

I was considering a cream that had hydroquinone until I just read some info that makes it sound a little too risky.

Please post your opinion when formed.

Thanks, Will


----------



## Catmehndi (Nov 29, 2010)

I love knowing we're all in the same boat!!!

(now, I'll have to find a hat that won't give me 'hat head'...)


----------



## meadowyck (Dec 2, 2010)

Catmehndi

Just get a wide long piece of material, somewhat clingy type of material and just lay it on your head and wrap around your neck, this will give the side coverage from the sun to keep the age spots/(freckles are early sun damage) from getting worse.  This scarf coverage is the best for keeping our hair from being smashed down from a hat....LOL


----------



## Healinya (Dec 2, 2010)

Nothing gets rid of hyperpigmented skin, but lots of things can help reduce the appearance.. Exfoliating - alpha hydroxy acid as someone mentioned, it breaks down the bonds the dead skin has with live skin, bringing fresh young skin to the surface. Depending on your skin type tho, some people it strips too many oils from the skin so make sure you moisturize. Vitamin C (use at night) can also help your skin look beautiful.. Make sure you use prevention (moisturizer and spf - also, no picking at the area).. If you are interested in the 'kitchen cures' then strawberries and papaya are a nice fruit to mash and apply... Alpha lipoic acid is available in the vitamin section of your local grocery store - that's great for your skin... Don't forget your 8-10 glasses of water minimum.

I don't know the products you are using, but 90% of the ones on the shelf aren't worth a thing, and the active ingredient that they highlight in the adverts usually are less than 1% of the product... 

heres a link on hydroquinone  http://www.fda.gov/AboutFDA/CentersOffi ... 203112.htm

Here's another article if you are in the mood to read (it's long)
http://www.skininc.com/skinscience/ingr ... 73632.html


----------



## dubnica (Dec 2, 2010)

meadowyck said:
			
		

> Catmehndi
> 
> Just get a wide long piece of material, somewhat clingy type of material and just lay it on your head and wrap around your neck, this will give the side coverage from the sun to keep the age spots/(freckles are early sun damage) from getting worse.  This scarf coverage is the best for keeping our hair from being smashed down from a hat....LOL



I was born with freckles (I have red hair also) so I don't think freckles are early sun damage, but I know age spots are sun damage and they look different.


----------



## Catmehndi (Dec 3, 2010)

dubnica said:
			
		

> I was born with freckles (I have red hair also) so I don't think freckles are early sun damage, but I know age spots are sun damage and they look different.


I once went to a dermatologist for a quick 'once over', to make sure there wasn't anything of a dubious nature on me and she asked me to look at the inside of my arms and then compare to the outside. Well, it was a bit of a shock: I tend to freckle when I get some sun so the outside of my arms was covered in them, (as are my shoulders) while the inside of my arms is white as milk - not a freckle in sight. She said: "see what happens when you go out without protection? Your skin should be as the inside - everywhere." 

So, are freckles age spots? Perhaps not, but they're certainly a sign of sun damage...
As my skin changes, I try to be better at applying sun screen. I'm not that bothered with my arms but my face is kind of 'out there' at all times... Yeah for foundation with SPF!


----------



## Catmehndi (Dec 3, 2010)

dubnica said:
			
		

> I was born with freckles (I have red hair also) so I don't think freckles are early sun damage, but I know age spots are sun damage and they look different.


I once went to a dermatologist for a quick 'once over', to make sure there wasn't anything of a dubious nature on me and she asked me to look at the inside of my arms and then compare to the outside. Well, it was a bit of a shock: I tend to freckle when I get some sun so the outside of my arms was covered in them, (as are my shoulders) while the inside of my arms is white as milk - not a freckle in sight. She said: "see what happens when you go out without protection? Your skin should be as the inside - everywhere." 

So, are freckles age spots? Perhaps not, but they're certainly a sign of sun damage...
As my skin changes, I try to be better at applying sun screen. I'm not that bothered with my arms but my face is kind of 'out there' at all times... Yeah for foundation with SPF!


----------



## lsg (Dec 3, 2010)

I am currently giving tamanu oil a try.  It is supposed to reduce the signs of age spots.  I have just started using it, so will update on any progress.  

http://www.volcanicearth.com/bulk-orders.html


----------



## meadowyck (Dec 5, 2010)

freckles are a result of sun damage  children aren't born with freckles, the freckles show up after repeated exposure to sun without sun screen.  the dermatologist that I work for says that from 0 - 20 are the worse years for sun damage to the skin because during these years especially 0-10 most parents don't think about applying sunscreen to their children. Well maybe they do on occasion when the kids are at the swimming pool or beach, but the damage comes for the everyday being outside with no protection.

Another to think of freckles is that some of them will eventually turn in to those ugly age spots.  Why some do and some don't is still a mystery.

So sun screen protection for every child and hopefully they won't have very many age spots when they are older.

My brother had a nickname of freckle head as he had them (almost from the time he was born) due to us living in Miami Florida and back then there wasn't the push to use sun screen like there is now, so as he started getting older he had already developed age spots especially on his face on arms when he was 35, I don't know how he would have looked had he not been murdered.  But at his early age he was covered with freckles that were turning into terrible age spots.


----------



## anonymoususer.cleveland (Dec 10, 2010)

During a routine visit to my dermatologist, I asked about fade creams for my spots.  Her comment was we'll just fix them now.  The treatment is a five second blast with a spray (liquid nitrogen) on each spot.  It was uncomfortable but not painful.  Yesterday there were reddish areas, almost like a blister, and today the spots are much darker.  She tells me that in a month or so they should disappear, and a second treatment may or most likely will not be required.  No messing with creams daily and no spots -- that's a win.  Check it out.  Good luck.

Will


----------



## Traceyann (Dec 10, 2010)

Try living in Australia and being a Taxi Driver ....I am in the sun constantly .....I am covered in freckles and starting to get age spots as Im 42, I cover up with 30+ sunscreen and all I can do is accept that the freckles and age spots are now part of me !!! Having said that I am constantly checking myseld for melanomas...which is really a more deadly concern than aged spots


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 19, 2010)

Google "castor oil for age spots" ladies. Appears to give amazing results.  :wink:


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 19, 2010)

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> Google "castor oil for age spots" ladies. Appears to give amazing results.  :wink:


Really? I never heard of that one before, thank you.


----------



## Relle (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm always at the dermatologist getting something burnt off or cut out (skin cancers)every 6 months or so, too much laying aroung on the beach as a teenager with fair skin. I got badly burnt on the shoulders with blisters and had to be bandaged as a baby.
When I was in earlier this year I had a large age spot on my face and yep she zapped it with liquid nitrogen (had to have 2 goes at it )and all gone,never knew it was there. Think thats the easiest way to go.Stings a little then goes away.

Relle.


----------



## Catmehndi (Dec 20, 2010)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> I'm always at the dermatologist getting something burnt off or cut out (skin cancers)every 6 months or so, too much laying aroung on the beach as a teenager with fair skin. I got badly burnt on the shoulders with blisters and had to be bandaged as a baby.
> When I was in earlier this year I had a large age spot on my face and yep she zapped it with liquid nitrogen (had to have 2 goes at it )and all gone,never knew it was there. Think thats the easiest way to go.Stings a little then goes away.
> 
> Relle.



note (to self and others): Make sure that you don't have anything 'social' planned for the days following facial treatments, otherwise, you may get some 'looks'. The zapped areas will scab over before healing - very attractive....


----------



## dubnica (Dec 20, 2010)

Hm...interesting...I will have to try that liquid nitrogen on my hands.


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 20, 2010)

Isn't the Freeze Away for warts that you can buy in the store same or similar?


----------



## dubnica (Dec 20, 2010)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> Isn't the Freeze Away for warts that you can buy in the store same or similar?



I know they sell liquid nitrogen at my drug store, its for warts, but I forgot the name.  It's like $20.


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 20, 2010)

dubnica said:
			
		

> soapbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if you could use it for age spots.


----------



## kittywings (Mar 10, 2011)

Look at getting a Fotofacial RF It's more expensive, but permanent (if you keep out of the sun afterwards).

Luckily, I'm a laser tech and get them for free, but it's well worth it.  The spots get darker at first, but after about 5-7 days (10 for an extreme case) they flake off and the skin underneath is a lot lighter and more refined.  Your overall skin will be more even and almost pearlized.  

I'm currently waiting for my spots to flake off... my boss really nailed me this time! (and I love it!)


----------



## photoshadows (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't know if you're looking for a "natural" remedy and I don't have problems with age spots _yet_ (thank God!), but my father has a number of them on his face and his hands--not a sun worshipper either, just normal everyday exposure. He started using the Clinique Even Better Clinical Spot Corrector (I think that's close to its name. Such long names for these stupid things). He swears by it now. It didn't take long before he saw an improvement in the spots. He hates having to put it on twice a day being a typical 60+ man who does little as far as "beauty" regiments go, but he does it anyway since it worked so well. I've used it as well to treat dark spots from acne and it does seem to help. As an unexpected side benefit, it also seems to be almost eliminating the broken capitillaries on the sides of my nose (I'm not a drinker I swear!    My mother has them as did her mother, her sister and who knows who else before them  ) It's worth a try if your main concern is fading spots with whatever might work and you're willing to give it a little time and continue it probably forever. Don't you love how companies suck you in like that?  :evil:


----------



## dubnica (Mar 16, 2011)

I made an appointment with my dermatologist in Jnauary but my appointment is not till April!!  The reason I made the appintment is because one of my age spots on my hand is changing color and texture so I want to have it checked.  It is hard to look at it every day and wander if it is melanoma or not...grr...I can wait for them to cut or burn it off.


----------



## photoshadows (Mar 16, 2011)

dubnica,

Did you tell them that you're concerned about the spot because it's changing? I know my dermatologist takes forever to get into (most drs for that matter), but if they know there's something potentially worrisome going on, they get you in right away. It's worth pushing it--trust me. I found a lump in my breast at age 26 and the doctor got me in quickly, but was semi-slow with tests (like a week or two) because of my age. They just assumed it was a cyst, but it turned out to be cancer. I don't think the delay was significant to change much, but it was a rapidly growing tumor and if I had waited months, who knows what would have happened!
It's almost 5 years later now and all is still well--well cancer-wise  

Good luck with it! And don't let my tale scare you because I've had plenty of skin spots that changed too, but were nothing and I think it's rare that it be serious, but it still needs more response from a doctor!


----------



## dubnica (Mar 16, 2011)

Yep, I told them but they don't care.  Originaly my appointment was in March but they called me that they have to re-schedule for April because doctor will be out of town.  There is like 3-4 doctors and I asked them to schedule me with any of them, but this is the best they could do....so great!


----------



## dubnica (Mar 16, 2011)

BTW..sorry...congratulations on your cancer survival.  That is scary getting lump that young. 
Just to say the word "cancer" scares me.  I hate that word!


----------



## Relle (Mar 16, 2011)

I have an appt on the 6th I think next month with the dermatologist, so we can compare notes. I have to make appts 12 months ahead with her, but this time she asked to see me again in 6 months as I had a BCC cut out last time.

All I'm worried about is she doesn't stick needles in me and take biopsy's, I don't cope to well with that and dh will be at work when I go. :shock:

Good luck with your appt.


----------

